# Indien: Moeglicherweise ein neuer IGFA Weltrekord fuer 'Golden Mahseer'



## Dart (30. Juli 2018)

Kurz eine Meldung, und ein mgl. Weltrekord der IGFA (International  Game Fish Association), ein massiger 'Golden Mahseer' wurde am Mahakali  River in Nord-Indien gefangen.
 Schaut euch die Farbenpracht an...ein echter Traumfisch!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  'Chris Beale caught and released this potential new All-Tackle world  record golden mahseer that weighed in at 75 pounds. Beale was fishing  the Mahakali River in Northern India with local guide Bobby Satpal on  the morning of May 15, 2018 when the massive mahseer hit. The current IGFA world record is 66 pounds'


   Originalmeldung bei: https://www.facebook.com/TheIGFA/


----------



## rhinefisher (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Indien: Moeglicherweise ein neuer IGFA Weltrekord fuer 'Golden Mahseer'*

Was für ein unglaublich schöner Fisch!
Danke fürs Einstellen..#6


----------



## bacalo (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Indien: Moeglicherweise ein neuer IGFA Weltrekord fuer 'Golden Mahseer'*

Wunderschön; danke für das Bild und dem Link:m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Indien: Moeglicherweise ein neuer IGFA Weltrekord fuer 'Golden Mahseer'*

Umso mehr ich die Fänge von anderen Kontinenten sehe, desto eher bin ich verwundert, warum wir so wenige Fischarten haben. Bei den Amis zeigen die Leute beim Fischen auf Wels (Flachkopf) Fotos von Köderfischen, in einer Artenvielfalt, die unserer in der Gesamtheit übertrifft.

In Indien habe ich letztens nen Fang gesehen von einem Fisch, der Aussieht ein riesiges Rotauge. Wird bis zu 40 Kilogramm schwer. Neben vielen anderen "Riesen".

Kommt mir das nur so vor oder ist in unseren Breitengraden echt so ne Art Monotonie?

Das Ding meine ich:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Labeo_rohita

Hätte ich gerne beim Feedern als Beifang, so nen Monsterrotauge.


----------



## Dart (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Indien: Moeglicherweise ein neuer IGFA Weltrekord fuer 'Golden Mahseer'*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kommt mir das nur so vor oder ist in unseren Breitengraden echt so ne Art Monotonie?




Jup, laut Fishbase.org gibt es in Deutschland 99 registrierte Arten im Suesswasser.


Die trop. und subtropischen Laender produzieren eine viel groessere Artenvielfalt im Suesswasser. In Indien gibt es 958 Arten, in Thailand zB. 826 Arten. Uebertroffen wird das meines Wissens nach nur von der Region am Amazonas.


Quelle: http://www.fishbase.org/search.php


----------



## Dennis Knoll (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Indien: Moeglicherweise ein neuer IGFA Weltrekord fuer 'Golden Mahseer'*

Welch ein schöner Fisch.
Danke für das Teilen #6


----------



## fishhawk (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Indien: Moeglicherweise ein neuer IGFA Weltrekord fuer 'Golden Mahseer'*

Hallo,

wunderschöner Fisch und auch sehr gut präsentiert.

Gibt ja sogar Guides, die Fliegenfischertrips auf diese Fische anbieten.



> in Thailand zB. 826 Arten. Uebertroffen wird das meines Wissens nach nur von der Region am Amazonas.



In thailändischen Paylakes sind aber Fische aus der ganzen Welt zuhause, oder?

Arapaima, Barramundi, Garfish usw. , nur von Mahseer hab noch nichts gelesen. Das sind halt Strömungsfische aus dem Hochland.


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Indien: Moeglicherweise ein neuer IGFA Weltrekord fuer 'Golden Mahseer'*

Welch prächtiger Fisch:l


----------

